

Germany Considers Counterespionage Against US - Mitt
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/germany-considers-counterespionage-measures-against-united-states-a-953985.html

======
cafard
It is gross negligence on the German government's part if it isn't doing this
already. Israel certainly counts as a US ally, but Jonathan Pollard is serving
a long sentence for passing it intelligence.

~~~
krapp
If I were German, I would be angry that the US was spying on me, but I'd be
even more angry that Germany apparently wasn't even spying back...

